# Can a relative of landlord apply for rent allowence?



## Skybox (9 May 2011)

Hi,

My brother is living in my house, under the rent-a -room  scheme. However, he has become unemployed and is considering applying for rent allowance.

Is he eligible for rent allowance if the landlord is a relative of his?

Would I have to formally register as a landlord with PTRB or can I remain on the rent-a-room scheme?

Any links or further information would be appreciated.


----------



## Ildánach (9 May 2011)

For rent supplement, there is a requirement that it be a "bona fides" tenancy.  If you are related, they will look to see if there has been a history of renting the property out, supported by concrete evidence of payment of rent (which may be hard if your brother has been paying in cash).  If not, then they are not likely to consider it a genuine tenancy.  They are always suspicious of these circumstances, but if you have the evidence and he has been renting from you for more than 6 months, then you should be fine.

PRTB and rent-a-room are separate from this.

PRTB does not apply if the landlord is also living in the house (technically the person paying rent is a licensee and not a tenant).  This won't apply regardless of whether your brother gets rent allowance.

Rent-a-room will not be affected by a tenant getting rent supplement instead of paying rent privately, the same limits apply.  If the landlord is also on social welfare, there are certain disregards that they apply to income from rent-a-room, although they don't appear to be published anywhere, works out about 15% or so.


----------

